# ABC Detailing - Scuba Blue Audi A3 Saloon - Why get your new car detailed...?



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, another new car protection detail by ABC Detailing, hopefully showing why you should get your new car prepared by a detailer, instead of taking a dealership offering such as Lifeshine or Supagard.



I was drafted in to prepare a new Audi A3 saloon at Taunton Audi, which unfortunately had been washed and debadged before my arrival.

The car was generally in a great condition as should be expected, but closer inspection showed a few minor scuffs and marks where the car had been debadged.









These were safely removed and the car was finished in GTechniq EXO!









Some of the finished photos -















My two favourite photos





Thanks for reading! Comments appreciated and please hit 'Like' and 'Follow' on the usual social media sites for our day-to-day stuff!

Get in touch if you are picking up a new car and would like it looking how it should when you pick it up!

Next up... A brand new Matte Grey Audi RS6 Avant!

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great job! :thumb:

Looks like the dealer YTS kid has de-badged the car with a screwdriver. Shocking :doublesho:wall:

The dealer should be ashamed at trying to hand a brand new car over in that condition


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> Great job! :thumb:
> 
> Looks like the dealer YTS kid has de-badged the car with a screwdriver. Shocking :doublesho:wall:
> 
> The dealer should be ashamed at trying to hand a brand new car over in that condition


Thanks!

The dealership just wanted to have the car looking good for the initial customer viewing which is fair enough, but the valeters mustn't have got the memo that I was detailing it afterwards!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Another ace!

Agree with Bristle Hound about debadging - it indeed looks like done with a screwdriver.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Amazing, love the shine. A job very well done. :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wonder what they used to debadge it!? :O


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, looks a very nice colour. Are dealers normally pretty helpful when letting detailers in to prepare new cars (contemplating one) and would rather dealers valeters not touch it at all


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. 



Christian6984 said:


> Great work, looks a very nice colour. Are dealers normally pretty helpful when letting detailers in to prepare new cars (contemplating one) and would rather dealers valeters not touch it at all


Thanks Christian, it's such a nice colour!

Dealers have always been great with me in the past (including this one) because at the end of the day, they want the car looking its best just as much as the customer and detailer!

I've worked at 3 of the surrounding Audi dealerships and they have given me access to everything I've needed as well, so yea usually very helpful.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Good deep colour/shine, even an audi dealer can get it wrong hmmm


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job .... my neighbour just got his the other day and I'm getting me paws on it in a couple of weeks


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

stunning result


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------

